# Hollywood Lodge, Surrey, July 2010



## Vertex (Jul 12, 2010)

Quite a sad history attached to this place. 

Built around 1760, the house was originally a typical aristocratic manor style gaff, with a large walled garden and immaculate grounds. Almost prophetically, the last private owner was declared insane in around 1821 and the site was sold to the health services. Shortly after it became an annexe for the infamous West Park asylum. Uncannily, the building's final incarnation was as an old people's home before it was retired from service. it was ravaged by fire in 2005 and now stands as you see it in the images.

A really enjoyable explore with Flame.


The exterior:








At least someone took notice of us being there:







Various domestic debris around the site:







The entrance, with some seriously dodgy floor:







The roof, totally gutted, probably during the fire:







What looked like a safe:







Room and doorway:







Broken door:







This was bizarre. Rubber gloves filled with liquid and dangled from the ceiling:







Always time for refreshment:







Clear evidence of fire damage:







We felt like naughty kids upon reading this:







The still impressive stairway:







Given the building's historical synergy with its occupants, we decided to try and inject a human element to it, just one last time:

















Thanks as always for your interest!

Vertex


----------



## tom46 (Jul 12, 2010)

Never knew the history! That's great. Also the close up shot of the young lass is lovely  Good job.


----------



## Vertex (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot mate. It's a really cool place; kind of tranquil in its own way. The history really is sad though.


----------



## racingstripes (Jul 12, 2010)

nice photographs

that staircase is awesome! id really like to see that


----------



## mookster (Jul 13, 2010)

Never seen such a detailed report of this often overlooked part of West Park, nice one


----------



## parcans (Jul 13, 2010)

Great work!

I love the two shots of the girl in the corner and doorway - that's seriously nice photography!


----------



## malloryroxx (Jul 13, 2010)

thats brilliant, you got some great stuff from such a scorched shell, love the stairs!


----------



## fallstern (Jul 13, 2010)

*Perfect*

The house is magnificent and the shots with the girl really spice up the atmosphere.Great work, really.


----------



## webby (Jul 14, 2010)

*hello im new here*

what a sad tale! but your photos are great where in surrey is it?
you should get them published nice to meet you
webby


----------



## BrimstoneWarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

I really enjoyed reading your post and your photos were amazing. Really like the ones with girl in, really spooky stuff.

Cheers


----------



## bungle bonce (Jul 14, 2010)

Fantastic story with great pics.
I can't be the only one spooked by the 2 photos - girl in doorway and corner!
Shivers up my spine, well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice one! Great shots, +1 for the love of the stairs!


----------



## Andrew. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hollywood is just up the road from me, been in there a few times and even found a way into the basement, YOU MUST BE VERY CAREFUL! GOT CHASED BY PIKEYS TO STEW PONDS FROM THERE! If you go i suggest parking down the road and walking up. just to let you know, oh and great pictures of what i imagine was once a great looking building


----------

